
3,600-year-old disposable cup shows even our ancestors hated doing dishes - Kaibeezy
https://edition.cnn.com/style/article/ancient-single-use-cup-intl-scli-gbr-scn/index.html
======
daddylonglegs
Those cups remind me of this piece on the radio on disposable clay cups in
modern India. Apparently the clay cups were being replaced in India by plastic
at the time of the report (2011).

[http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/programmes/from_our_own_correspon...](http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/programmes/from_our_own_correspondent/9385244.stm)

Edit: reportedly the unglazed clay cups return to the earth quite quickly.

------
Kaibeezy
_With ceramics being a higher status material to us now, it seems strange to
throw them away after just one use. But like plastic today, clay was readily
available, cheap to acquire, easy to mold. But also like plastic, clay stays
in the ground for many, many years._

